# 2013 Suburban for sale



## el h (Dec 5, 2014)

I have a LM registred suburban for sale, 71600 miles.


----------



## Art (Jun 18, 2014)

What are you asking for it and where are you located?


----------



## el h (Dec 5, 2014)

I am asking to pay whatever left on the loan, in philadelphia


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

And how much would that be?


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

I see lots of new sections on the forum. Perhaps a classifieds is in order.


----------



## el h (Dec 5, 2014)

About $33k.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

el h said:


> About $33k.


Wow! Even with those miles, a 2013 Suburban in decent condition would fetch around $50k here in Australia.

That's more miles than average even for a Limo company. Was the vehicle always with UBER? What sort of runs did it do to get those miles?


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Hopefully you can find a buyer.


----------



## el h (Dec 5, 2014)

Thnx


----------



## el h (Dec 5, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Wow! Even with those miles, a 2013 Suburban in decent condition would fetch around $50k here in Australia.
> 
> That's more miles than average even for a Limo company. Was the vehicle always with UBER? What sort of runs did it do to get those miles?


Well!! It s 3 years old, been a limo car since day one, one trip to NY round trip is about 550 miles. You can guess the rest


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

el h said:


> Well!! It s 3 years old, been a limo car since day one, one trip to NY round trip is about 550 miles. You can guess the rest


Now I'm confused. 2013 plated car I would have thought 18 months.

What is the date of manufacture ?


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

Hah in US you can buy cars before the model year they claim to be. Im guessing he bought this 2013 model Suburban in 2012.


----------



## Art (Jun 18, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Wow! Even with those miles, a 2013 Suburban in decent condition would fetch around $50k here in Australia.
> 
> That's more miles than average even for a Limo company. Was the vehicle always with UBER? What sort of runs did it do to get those miles?


Once the a vehicle has been registered as LM (livery) the title is as good as salvage. 
So $33k with that many miles is on the high side.


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

I am currently driving a 2015 i bought in august, how could that be?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

timmyolo said:


> I am currently driving a 2015 i bought in august, how could that be?


You're just ahead of your time!


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Art said:


> Once the a vehicle has been registered as LM (livery) the title is as good as salvage.
> So $33k with that many miles is on the high side.


I agree. But limo companies will buy it. They live for salvage. A 2WD '13 Suburban LT with leather and 35k miles is currently worth about $26-30,000. Depending on location and condition. I know these prices because I just shopped and bought one.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

http://www.lattucadesigns.com/ronaldmanning/crickets.wav


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

funny how these threads keep coming back to life...


----------

